# MBTI Types & Wedding Themes



## yourelovely (Jan 30, 2017)

ok, idk what I'm doing so bear with. I just want to know what wedding theme each type would prefer to have. Some prompts:

Romantic
Industrial/Steampunk
Space
Literature
Artsy
Rustic
Bohemian
Winter
Vintage
DIY

Sorry for the botched themes. Can be a mixture, or one that isn't listed. Any other details about preferred hair, dress style, colour palette, venue, food, cake favours, car, etc. would be greatly appreciated. <3


----------

